

Crow Intelligence Study Shows Birds Can Solve Puzzles Inspired by Aesop's Fables - ekianjo
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/03/31/crow-intelligence-solve-puzzles_n_5062314.html

======
elwell
I much enjoyed this old TED talk on the _Intelligence of Crows_ by Joshua
Klein:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXQAgzfwuNQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXQAgzfwuNQ)

------
amasad
Fascinating! I found that reading Marvin Minsky's The Emotion Machine,
explained a lot about how might a brain be built to produce such results. And
there is an entire chapter about what scientists in this article are calling
analogical machines. Minsky calls them difference networks.

------
timClicks
"University of Auckland in Australia" Sigh. New Zealand is its own country.

